# Terremoto Amatrice. Honda dona 20.000 euro alla Croce Rossa.



## admin (25 Agosto 2016)

Keisuke Honda, giocatore rossonero, ha deciso di muoversi in prima persona per dare un aiuto alle popolazioni devastate dal terremoto che nelle scorse ore ha colpito Amatrice ed il centro Italia. Il giapponese donerà 20.000 euro alla Croce Rossa Italiana. 

Ecco il messaggio del giapponese

"Come mostrato nella foto, a causa del terremoto di magnitudo 6,2 che ha colpito il centro Italia vi sono almeno 247 morti e centinaia di feriti. Una situazione veramente tragica. So che non servirà a nulla ma sono molto addolorato e faccio il tifo per tutte le persone che stanno lavorando nei soccorsi. Nella speranza che il mio pensiero possa raggiungerli, vorrei donare 20.000€ alla Croce Rossa Italiana. Alle persone scomparse e alle loro famiglie vanno tutte le mie più sentite condoglianze. Vorrei inoltre esprimere due miei pensieri affinché tragedie come queste possano diminuire in futuro. La prima cose è che anche il nostro paese, il Giappone, è frequentemente colpito da terremoti. Per questo motivo gli edifici sono antisismici e molto resistenti. Perché non introdurre questa tecnologia giapponese?La seconda è la necessità di inventare macchine che possano prevedere i terremoti. Per questo motivo vorrei mettere insieme un team con i migliori ingegneri del mondo. Chiedo agli ingegneri e collaboratori di tutto il mondo, che studino l’argomento da anni, di contattarmi. Mi piacerebbe sostenervi il più possibile".


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2016)

Bravissimo!


----------



## kolao95 (25 Agosto 2016)

Grandissimo Keisuke.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Agosto 2016)

Bel gesto di Keisuke


----------



## prebozzio (25 Agosto 2016)

Honda non è tipo da fare queste cose per pubblicità, secondo me lo fa per smuovere la situazione e avere un impatto.
Di solito diffido da chi ostenta e mette in piazza opere di beneficenza, non in questo caso.
Bravo.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2016)

dovrebbero farlo tutti i giocatori della seria A! con tutti quei soldi che guadagnano..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Agosto 2016)

Gesto da grandissimo signore. Però spiegassero ad Honda che i terremoti ad oggi non è proprio possibile prevederli, non si riesce a distinguere il rumore del fenomeno da quello del sottofondo terrestre ed inoltre questi cambiano da zona a zona. 

Chissà se un giorno...ma per ora purtroppo siamo in balia della natura e l'unica cosa possibile come suggerisce è prevenire costruendo edifici antisismici. In Italia purtroppo c'è chi vince gli appalti attraverso Mafie e mangiano sui costi dei materiali, quindi anche quest'altra idea misà che non la vedremo a breve.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Agosto 2016)

Il giocatore purtroppo non è da Milan, ma la persona si è sempre dimostrata corretta e rispettosa, sia verso la maglia che indossa, sia verso i tifosi e in generale, in questo caso, verso il Paese che lo ospita.
Massima stima.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Agosto 2016)

Bravissimo Honda. Uomo vero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, giocatore rossonero, ha deciso di muoversi in prima persona per dare un aiuto alle popolazioni devastate dal terremoto che nelle scorse ore ha colpito Amatrice ed il centro Italia. Il giapponese donerà 20.000 euro alla Croce Rossa Italiana.
> 
> Ecco il messaggio del giapponese
> 
> "Come mostrato nella foto, a causa del terremoto di magnitudo 6,2 che ha colpito il centro Italia vi sono almeno 247 morti e centinaia di feriti. Una situazione veramente tragica. So che non servirà a nulla ma sono molto addolorato e faccio il tifo per tutte le persone che stanno lavorando nei soccorsi. Nella speranza che il mio pensiero possa raggiungerli, vorrei donare 20.000€ alla Croce Rossa Italiana. Alle persone scomparse e alle loro famiglie vanno tutte le mie più sentite condoglianze. Vorrei inoltre esprimere due miei pensieri affinché tragedie come queste possano diminuire in futuro. La prima cose è che anche il nostro paese, il Giappone, è frequentemente colpito da terremoti. Per questo motivo gli edifici sono antisismici e molto resistenti. Perché non introdurre questa tecnologia giapponese?La seconda è la necessità di inventare macchine che possano prevedere i terremoti. Per questo motivo vorrei mettere insieme un team con i migliori ingegneri del mondo. Chiedo agli ingegneri e collaboratori di tutto il mondo, che studino l’argomento da anni, di contattarmi. Mi piacerebbe sostenervi il più possibile".


 Honda ho sempre sostenuto che fosse quello che è come calciatore ma come uomo non è mai stato messo in discussione, beh che dire dopo queste parole solo immensa ancora più stima.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Agosto 2016)

L'unico calciatore di questa rosa che potrebbe avere un bel futuro da dirigente.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> L'unico calciatore di questa rosa che potrebbe avere un bel futuro da dirigente.



Quoto.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Agosto 2016)

Che uomo...


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (25 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, giocatore rossonero, ha deciso di muoversi in prima persona per dare un aiuto alle popolazioni devastate dal terremoto che nelle scorse ore ha colpito Amatrice ed il centro Italia. Il giapponese donerà 20.000 euro alla Croce Rossa Italiana.
> 
> Ecco il messaggio del giapponese
> 
> "Come mostrato nella foto, a causa del terremoto di magnitudo 6,2 che ha colpito il centro Italia vi sono almeno 247 morti e centinaia di feriti. Una situazione veramente tragica. So che non servirà a nulla ma sono molto addolorato e faccio il tifo per tutte le persone che stanno lavorando nei soccorsi. Nella speranza che il mio pensiero possa raggiungerli, vorrei donare 20.000€ alla Croce Rossa Italiana. Alle persone scomparse e alle loro famiglie vanno tutte le mie più sentite condoglianze. Vorrei inoltre esprimere due miei pensieri affinché tragedie come queste possano diminuire in futuro. La prima cose è che anche il nostro paese, il Giappone, è frequentemente colpito da terremoti. Per questo motivo gli edifici sono antisismici e molto resistenti. Perché non introdurre questa tecnologia giapponese?La seconda è la necessità di inventare macchine che possano prevedere i terremoti. Per questo motivo vorrei mettere insieme un team con i migliori ingegneri del mondo. Chiedo agli ingegneri e collaboratori di tutto il mondo, che studino l’argomento da anni, di contattarmi. Mi piacerebbe sostenervi il più possibile".


Possiamo solo dire grazie per aver contribuito alla causa e sono fiducioso sul fatto che nelle prossime ore ci saranno altri gesti del genere. Sul resto è una cosa che mi chiedo anche io. Già diversi anni fa ho visto delle simulazioni in TV di come si comportano gli edifici in legno giapponesi durante i terremoti (se non sbaglio risale all'infinito terremoto dell'Umbria 1997-1998).


----------



## Luca_Taz (25 Agosto 2016)

uno dei pochi UOMINI che compongono la rosa...bravissimo


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, giocatore rossonero, ha deciso di muoversi in prima persona per dare un aiuto alle popolazioni devastate dal terremoto che nelle scorse ore ha colpito Amatrice ed il centro Italia. Il giapponese donerà 20.000 euro alla Croce Rossa Italiana.
> 
> Ecco il messaggio del giapponese
> 
> "Come mostrato nella foto, a causa del terremoto di magnitudo 6,2 che ha colpito il centro Italia vi sono almeno 247 morti e centinaia di feriti. Una situazione veramente tragica. So che non servirà a nulla ma sono molto addolorato e faccio il tifo per tutte le persone che stanno lavorando nei soccorsi. Nella speranza che il mio pensiero possa raggiungerli, vorrei donare 20.000€ alla Croce Rossa Italiana. Alle persone scomparse e alle loro famiglie vanno tutte le mie più sentite condoglianze. Vorrei inoltre esprimere due miei pensieri affinché tragedie come queste possano diminuire in futuro. La prima cose è che anche il nostro paese, il Giappone, è frequentemente colpito da terremoti. Per questo motivo gli edifici sono antisismici e molto resistenti. Perché non introdurre questa tecnologia giapponese?La seconda è la necessità di inventare macchine che possano prevedere i terremoti. Per questo motivo vorrei mettere insieme un team con i migliori ingegneri del mondo. Chiedo agli ingegneri e collaboratori di tutto il mondo, che studino l’argomento da anni, di contattarmi. Mi piacerebbe sostenervi il più possibile".


----------



## Dino Mancini (25 Agosto 2016)

*essendo milanista sono contento basta che non fanno la fine a come L*



Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Gesto da grandissimo signore. Però spiegassero ad Honda che i terremoti ad oggi non è proprio possibile prevederli, non si riesce a distinguere il rumore del fenomeno da quello del sottofondo terrestre ed inoltre questi cambiano da zona a zona.
> 
> Chissà se un giorno...ma per ora purtroppo siamo in balia della natura e l'unica cosa possibile come suggerisce è prevenire costruendo edifici antisismici. In Italia purtroppo c'è chi vince gli appalti attraverso Mafie e mangiano sui costi dei materiali, quindi anche quest'altra idea misà che non la vedremo a breve.




..


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2016)

Honda come tutta la popolaIone giapponese ( dove sono stato più volte ) si dimostra culturalmente 100 anni avanti a tutti . Io AMO il Giappone e i giapponesi .


----------



## neversayconte (25 Agosto 2016)

Keisuke hai qualcosa di speciale. 
Qui lo diciamo da sempre, ma non è il piede.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2016)

Grandissimo Keisuke


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Keisuke hai qualcosa di speciale.
> Qui lo diciamo da sempre, ma non è il piede.



Fa niente , Honda è più uomo e calciatore di altri 19383 giocatori crestati di M che non sanno neanche cosa sia il sacrificio .


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Honda come tutta la popolaIone giapponese ( dove sono stato più volte ) si dimostra culturalmente 100 anni avanti a tutti . Io AMO il Giappone e i giapponesi .



Tutti i Giapponesi hanno una sensibilità unica verso il problema dei terremoti.
Honda, come sempre, si dimostra un gran signore.


----------



## Black (25 Agosto 2016)

grande signore e grande uomo Honda!


----------



## InsideTheFire (25 Agosto 2016)

Un signore..dovrebbero farlo tutti quelli che ne hanno la possibilità...


----------



## wfiesso (25 Agosto 2016)

Grande Keisuke, orgoglioso di averti con noi


----------



## wfiesso (25 Agosto 2016)

InsideTheFire ha scritto:


> Un signore..dovrebbero farlo tutti quelli che ne hanno la possibilità...



Infatti, probabile che molti lo abbiano fatto a fari spenti, però molti altri se ne sbattono altamente


----------



## wildfrank (25 Agosto 2016)

togliessero la fascia a monte olivo e la dessero a Keisuke!


----------



## Hammer (25 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, giocatore rossonero, ha deciso di muoversi in prima persona per dare un aiuto alle popolazioni devastate dal terremoto che nelle scorse ore ha colpito Amatrice ed il centro Italia. Il giapponese donerà 20.000 euro alla Croce Rossa Italiana.
> 
> Ecco il messaggio del giapponese
> 
> "Come mostrato nella foto, a causa del terremoto di magnitudo 6,2 che ha colpito il centro Italia vi sono almeno 247 morti e centinaia di feriti. Una situazione veramente tragica. So che non servirà a nulla ma sono molto addolorato e faccio il tifo per tutte le persone che stanno lavorando nei soccorsi. Nella speranza che il mio pensiero possa raggiungerli, vorrei donare 20.000€ alla Croce Rossa Italiana. Alle persone scomparse e alle loro famiglie vanno tutte le mie più sentite condoglianze. Vorrei inoltre esprimere due miei pensieri affinché tragedie come queste possano diminuire in futuro. La prima cose è che anche il nostro paese, il Giappone, è frequentemente colpito da terremoti. Per questo motivo gli edifici sono antisismici e molto resistenti. Perché non introdurre questa tecnologia giapponese?La seconda è la necessità di inventare macchine che possano prevedere i terremoti. Per questo motivo vorrei mettere insieme un team con i migliori ingegneri del mondo. Chiedo agli ingegneri e collaboratori di tutto il mondo, che studino l’argomento da anni, di contattarmi. Mi piacerebbe sostenervi il più possibile".



Complimenti a Honda. Il supporto a ingegneri e sismologi è, al di là dell'ammirevole donazione sua e di molti, davvero importante per dare un segnale alla ricerca e allo sviluppo.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2016)

dopo il calcio giocato sentiremo ancora parlare di Honda...mi pare disse già ai tempi seedorf (quindi appena arrivato) che aveva dei progetti extra-calcistici importanti in mente (forse anche politici non ricordo)

detto questo bravo Keisuke!


----------



## zlatan (25 Agosto 2016)

Bravo ragazzo come uomo mai avuto niente da dire.....


----------



## naliM77 (25 Agosto 2016)

Io più che l'offerta, terrei a sottolineare il resto del suo messaggio, quando a titolo personale fa notare che in Giappone i terremoti violenti come quello dell'altro giorno, capitano, ma non ci sono quei morti e quei danni e quindi cche sarebbe il caso di intervenire in tal senso in tutta Italia...

E la cosa ancora più di gran cuore è quella con cui sottolinea che è disposto a finanziare di tasca propria una ricerca sui terremoti. Ora dando per scontato che la beneficenza si fa e non si dice, quindi più che i 20.000 euro c'è d asottolineare questa sua offerta. Molti studi non sono portati avanti perchè "antieconomici"...lui metterebbe i soldi di tasca sua.

Questo fa di lui una grande persona...diversamente da tanti che si limitano a dare elargizioni e "lavandosi la coscienza" perchè credo che valgano più 20 mila euro dati alla ricerca in questo settore, piuttosto che 20.000 euro dati alla CRI...


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Io più che l'offerta, terrei a sottolineare il resto del suo messaggio, quando a titolo personale fa notare che in Giappone i terremoti violenti come quello dell'altro giorno, capitano, ma non ci sono quei morti e quei danni e quindi cche sarebbe il caso di intervenire in tal senso in tutta Italia...
> 
> E la cosa ancora più di gran cuore è quella con cui sottolinea che è disposto a finanziare di tasca propria una ricerca sui terremoti. Ora dando per scontato che la beneficenza si fa e non si dice, quindi più che i 20.000 euro c'è d asottolineare questa sua offerta. Molti studi non sono portati avanti perchè "antieconomici"...lui metterebbe i soldi di tasca sua.
> 
> Questo fa di lui una grande persona...diversamente da tanti che si limitano a dare elargizioni e "lavandosi la coscienza" perchè credo che valgano più 20 mila euro dati alla ricerca in questo settore, piuttosto che 20.000 euro dati alla CRI...


esatto....la cosa che colpisce favorevolmente è che ha fatto vedere di essere realmente colpito e "interessato" alla faccenda....probabilmente perchè appunto originario di un paese con questo tipo di problemi....


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, giocatore rossonero, ha deciso di muoversi in prima persona per dare un aiuto alle popolazioni devastate dal terremoto che nelle scorse ore ha colpito Amatrice ed il centro Italia. Il giapponese donerà 20.000 euro alla Croce Rossa Italiana.
> 
> Ecco il messaggio del giapponese
> 
> "Come mostrato nella foto, a causa del terremoto di magnitudo 6,2 che ha colpito il centro Italia vi sono almeno 247 morti e centinaia di feriti. Una situazione veramente tragica. So che non servirà a nulla ma sono molto addolorato e faccio il tifo per tutte le persone che stanno lavorando nei soccorsi. Nella speranza che il mio pensiero possa raggiungerli, vorrei donare 20.000€ alla Croce Rossa Italiana. Alle persone scomparse e alle loro famiglie vanno tutte le mie più sentite condoglianze. Vorrei inoltre esprimere due miei pensieri affinché tragedie come queste possano diminuire in futuro. La prima cose è che anche il nostro paese, il Giappone, è frequentemente colpito da terremoti. Per questo motivo gli edifici sono antisismici e molto resistenti. Perché non introdurre questa tecnologia giapponese?La seconda è la necessità di inventare macchine che possano prevedere i terremoti. Per questo motivo vorrei mettere insieme un team con i migliori ingegneri del mondo. Chiedo agli ingegneri e collaboratori di tutto il mondo, che studino l’argomento da anni, di contattarmi. Mi piacerebbe sostenervi il più possibile".


Eroe!
Un gesto che potrebbero fare tutti i calciatori ma nessuno fa.
Dopo il calcio spero si occupi di qualcosa di grosso. Se a disponibilità economica ci aggiungi cervello e cuore puoi aiutare tanto!



666psycho ha scritto:


> dovrebbero farlo tutti i giocatori della seria A! con tutti quei soldi che guadagnano..


Quoto.
E non solo loro. La chiesa potrebbe fare un bonifico istantaneo di 50 milioni e non sentirlo minimamente. E in realtà ho detto una cifra piccola piccola per loro. Ma a quanto pare a parte le solite donazionelle (dall'8x1000) non ci sarà. Spero di essere smentito subito o comunque nei giorni a venire


----------



## prebozzio (25 Agosto 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> togliessero la fascia a monte olivo e la dessero a Keisuke!


Capitano non giocatore


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2016)

essendo giapponese la questione terremoti credo la conosca benissimo. 

un gesto da vero signore, non è da tutti.


----------



## massvi (25 Agosto 2016)

Bravo Honda, si vergognassero i colleghi che guadagnano centinaia di migliaia di euro al mese e non donano niente o cifre bassissime.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2016)

E' tutto il giorno che ci penso: Honda presidente del consiglio, altro che Renzo Mattei


----------



## wfiesso (26 Agosto 2016)

da notare che su facebook non c'è una sola parola su Honda, ma pagine e pagine su Khedira che ha donato, grandissimo gesto, grandissimo uomo, ma fatalità lo Juventino è sponsorizzato, gli altri no!


----------



## wfiesso (26 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Eroe!
> Un gesto che potrebbero fare tutti i calciatori ma nessuno fa.
> Dopo il calcio spero si occupi di qualcosa di grosso. Se a disponibilità economica ci aggiungi cervello e cuore puoi aiutare tanto!
> 
> ...



questo commento merita la medaglia


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (26 Agosto 2016)

Una persona seria (anche in campo)


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, giocatore rossonero, ha deciso di muoversi in prima persona per dare un aiuto alle popolazioni devastate dal terremoto che nelle scorse ore ha colpito Amatrice ed il centro Italia. Il giapponese donerà 20.000 euro alla Croce Rossa Italiana.
> 
> Ecco il messaggio del giapponese
> 
> "Come mostrato nella foto, a causa del terremoto di magnitudo 6,2 che ha colpito il centro Italia vi sono almeno 247 morti e centinaia di feriti. Una situazione veramente tragica. So che non servirà a nulla ma sono molto addolorato e faccio il tifo per tutte le persone che stanno lavorando nei soccorsi. Nella speranza che il mio pensiero possa raggiungerli, vorrei donare 20.000€ alla Croce Rossa Italiana. Alle persone scomparse e alle loro famiglie vanno tutte le mie più sentite condoglianze. Vorrei inoltre esprimere due miei pensieri affinché tragedie come queste possano diminuire in futuro. La prima cose è che anche il nostro paese, il Giappone, è frequentemente colpito da terremoti. Per questo motivo gli edifici sono antisismici e molto resistenti. Perché non introdurre questa tecnologia giapponese?La seconda è la necessità di inventare macchine che possano prevedere i terremoti. Per questo motivo vorrei mettere insieme un team con i migliori ingegneri del mondo. Chiedo agli ingegneri e collaboratori di tutto il mondo, che studino l’argomento da anni, di contattarmi. Mi piacerebbe sostenervi il più possibile".



Al di là di tutto,grande uomo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Keisuke Honda, giocatore rossonero, ha deciso di muoversi in prima persona per dare un aiuto alle popolazioni devastate dal terremoto che nelle scorse ore ha colpito Amatrice ed il centro Italia. Il giapponese donerà 20.000 euro alla Croce Rossa Italiana.
> 
> Ecco il messaggio del giapponese
> 
> "Come mostrato nella foto, a causa del terremoto di magnitudo 6,2 che ha colpito il centro Italia vi sono almeno 247 morti e centinaia di feriti. Una situazione veramente tragica. So che non servirà a nulla ma sono molto addolorato e faccio il tifo per tutte le persone che stanno lavorando nei soccorsi. Nella speranza che il mio pensiero possa raggiungerli, vorrei donare 20.000€ alla Croce Rossa Italiana. Alle persone scomparse e alle loro famiglie vanno tutte le mie più sentite condoglianze. Vorrei inoltre esprimere due miei pensieri affinché tragedie come queste possano diminuire in futuro. La prima cose è che anche il nostro paese, il Giappone, è frequentemente colpito da terremoti. Per questo motivo gli edifici sono antisismici e molto resistenti. Perché non introdurre questa tecnologia giapponese?La seconda è la necessità di inventare macchine che possano prevedere i terremoti. Per questo motivo vorrei mettere insieme un team con i migliori ingegneri del mondo. Chiedo agli ingegneri e collaboratori di tutto il mondo, che studino l’argomento da anni, di contattarmi. Mi piacerebbe sostenervi il più possibile".



Grandissimo, soprattutto per l'invito a creare un team di esperti che, a quanto pare, sarebbe disposto a finanziare. Bellissimo gesto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Agosto 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> dovrebbero farlo tutti i giocatori della seria A! con tutti quei soldi che guadagnano..



Concordo..io ho donato i miei miseri 2euro ma se confronto il mio stipendio con il loro siamo su per giù ai 20mila di honda come proporzione..spero si mobilitino tutti


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Gesto da grandissimo signore. Però spiegassero ad Honda che i terremoti ad oggi non è proprio possibile prevederli, non si riesce a distinguere il rumore del fenomeno da quello del sottofondo terrestre ed inoltre questi cambiano da zona a zona.
> 
> Chissà se un giorno...ma per ora purtroppo siamo in balia della natura e l'unica cosa possibile come suggerisce è prevenire costruendo edifici antisismici. In Italia purtroppo c'è chi vince gli appalti attraverso Mafie e mangiano sui costi dei materiali, quindi anche quest'altra idea misà che non la vedremo a breve.



Infatti lui da perfetto ignorante in materia ha detto, ricercatori contattatemi che se avete brillanti idee in merito io vi posso finanziare. 

Complimenti a lui, è una brava persona e si sa.


----------

